# Brasilianer-Stammtisch-Thread - Teil 2



## Thomas (4. Dezember 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jungx,

hier der unvermeidliche und längst überfällige offizielle Stammtisch-Thread.

Inhalt siehe Titel. Bitte keine Nichtraucherdiskussionen.  

Nächster Stammtisch am 11.07.2007 um 20 Uhr im Buntschuh.

Bitte um Teilnahmemeldung, bzw. Fehlmeldung mit ausführlicher Begründung. 

Motto des Abends: Was machen bei schlechtem Wetter. Bitte jeden, sich vorab Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (4. Dezember 2010)

??? was´n hier los???


----------



## matou (4. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben nun auch im Stammtisch das zweite Thema geschafft. 

Wie wärs mit einem Brasilianer Weihnachtsmarkt und dannach im Trockenen ein Bierchen o.ä. trinken?


----------



## kermit* (4. Dezember 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Wir haben nun auch im Stammtisch das zweite Thema geschafft.
> 
> Wie wärs mit einem Brasilianer Weihnachtsmarkt und dannach im trockenen ein Bierchen o.ä. trinken?



Dabei! 
War letztes Jahr so schee


----------



## matou (4. Dezember 2010)

kermit* schrieb:


> Dabei!
> War letztes Jahr so schee



Dann lasst uns mal Butter bei die Fische bringen.
Wie siehts bei Euch diese oder nächste Woche aus? 

Bei mir ist nur der 9.12. geblockt, die restlichen Tage bin ich ab 19/20:00 dabei.

Als Ort würde ich den Weihnachtsmarkt in KA oder Durlach vorschlagen. Wobei ich in Durlach nichts für dannach kenne.


----------



## rossi-v (8. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, habt Ihr schon einen Termin.

Ich kann eigentlich nur am WE oder am
10.,17., 20.,21.,22.12

Besser Karlsruhe

see you
rossi


----------



## matou (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi Uwe,
nein, wir haben noch keinen Termin.
Lass uns einen von den nehmen: 20.,21.,22.12.

Harry, Conny & co wie siehts bei Euch aus?
Stefan, Sebastian...gibts euch noch? Habt ihr Lust und Zeit?

Gruss René


----------



## Messerharry (9. Dezember 2010)

wegen mir können wir am 21. oder 22. gehen

wird schon enger die Auswahl, gell


----------



## kermit* (9. Dezember 2010)

Messerharry schrieb:


> wegen mir können wir am 21. oder 22. gehen
> 
> wird schon enger die Auswahl, gell


Passt bei mir auch beides.


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Dezember 2010)

Mir auch, hab schon Weihnachtsferien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (9. Dezember 2010)

Uppps, ich sehe am 22.12 ist ab 21:00 Tanzschule.

Dann besser 21.

-> So einfach geht Terminierung.


----------



## matou (10. Dezember 2010)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Uppps, ich sehe am 22.12 ist ab 21:00 Tanzschule.


Die haben vom 20.12. bis 09.01. Weihnachtsferien. 

Aber, machen wir trotzdem der Einfachheit halber den 21.12. - 19:00 oder 20:00 Uhr?


----------



## rossi-v (10. Dezember 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Die haben vom 20.12. bis 09.01. Weihnachtsferien.
> 
> Aber, machen wir trotzdem der Einfachheit halber den 21.12. - 19:00 oder 20:00 Uhr?




Echt, solange haben die Ferien?

Aber 21. passt besser 19 uhr, da W-Markt hat ja nur bis 21 Uhr auf.


----------



## matou (20. Dezember 2010)

21.12. - 19:00 Uhr Weihnachtsmarkt - Treffpunkt auf den Treppen der Stadtkirche am Markt.

Bleibt es bei allen dabei? 
Dannach noch ins Besitos? Wenn ja, sagt kurz Bescheid, dann reservier ich einen Tisch.

Gruss René


----------



## Messerharry (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich komm mit der Straba, sollte nach Plan 18.59 am Marktplatz sein, kommt auf´s Wetter an


----------



## rossi-v (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ja 19:00 ist okay

ich muss aber gegen 22:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (20. Dezember 2010)

1900 passt.
Besitos ist gut, war letztes Jahr auch schee.



rossi-v schrieb:


> ich muss aber gegen 22:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.


Was bist du eigentlich für ein Mädel geworden?!


----------



## matou (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab ab 20:00 einen Tisch reserviert. Das Wetter soll eh nicht so prall werden...da reicht eine Stunde Weihnachtsmarkt.



kermit* schrieb:


> Was bist du eigentlich für ein Mädel geworden?!


Allerdings.


----------



## rossi-v (20. Dezember 2010)

bis gleich


----------



## matou (20. Dezember 2010)

rossi-v schrieb:


> bis gleich



Ähm, Uwe.
Morgen!! Nicht Heute!


----------



## rossi-v (20. Dezember 2010)

Upps, ich war der festen Überzeugung es ist heute.

Hmm, shit morgen geht gar nicht, da ist Bosch Weihnachtsfeier.


----------



## rossi-v (20. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, ich habe nachgedacht, ich kann so gegen 20:30 -21:00 Uhr da sein, dafür unbegrenzt.
-> Ich komme dann direkt ins Besitos.


----------



## matou (21. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar...bis dann.


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich komm pünktlich, kann dafür aber so lang wie ich will.


----------



## kermit* (22. Dezember 2010)

Schöner, *geheimer* Abend gestern.

Hoffe, wir sehn uns bald mal wieder auf den Trails!


----------



## matou (22. Dezember 2010)

Hey! Nicht vergessen...Regel 1: Niemand spricht über den Stammtisch! Regel 2: Niemand spricht über den Stammtisch! ...geheim! 

Ne, war schön, dass nächste Mal vielleicht wieder in  sowas wie dem Titanic o.ä.   ...was mit richtigen Essen.

Aber mal was anderes, hat am So Vormittag jemand Zeit eine Runde zu drehen und wenns nur eine CC-Runde wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (23. Dezember 2010)

und niemand spricht über dicke T.....  
richtiges Essen, iss nicht dein Ernst  

SO vomita würd ich mir überlegen, wenn´s vom Speed im Rahmen meiner begrenzten Fitness bleibt


----------



## matou (25. Dezember 2010)

Messerharry schrieb:


> SO vomita würd ich mir überlegen, wenn´s vom Speed im Rahmen meiner begrenzten Fitness bleibt



Mhh, ich werde Morgen VoMi eher eine Runde laufen gehen. 
Mo oder Di wär ich dann für eine Pfalzrunde...Start gegen 13-14:00.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2011)

http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/2-shift/2-shift0/

Vierter Absatz 3. Satz. Schön, wenn Hersteller Humor in Produktbeschreibungen reinpacken.


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Januar 2011)

Wer braucht sowas?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2011)

Ist ne Hammerschmidtalternative, allerdings ka wie gut vergleichbar. Die Version in meinem Link ist ja nur für Citybikes zugelassen, eine Offroadversion soll laut dem Text noch folgen.


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2011)

Das Ding ist ja auch nicht als Hammerschmidt Alternative gedacht sondern eher für Stadtäder mit Singlespeed oder 3 Gang Nabe um die Bandbreite zu erweitern.


----------



## matou (1. Februar 2011)

back to the roots...oder so.
Mein frisch aufgebautes Restebike für den Weg zum Büro und GA-Touren.
Den ein oder anderen Trail will ich damit auch mal probieren. Im Vergleich zum Covert fühl ich mich darauf wie auf einem Kunstrad.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte daheim noch ne Judy TT rumliegen. Die könne ich gegen ein Pils tauschen.


----------



## matou (1. Februar 2011)

Danke, lass mal ich hab mich jetzt schon für die Starrgabel entschieden. Ich hätte auch noch eine Judy XC gehabt, nur leider ist das Steuerrohr des Rahmens mit 16,5 cm viel zu lang für die Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (1. Februar 2011)

Ich meld mich wg. WA-Touren dann bei dir.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Februar 2011)

Hat einer der i950r-Fahren ein Bild oder die Maße vom roten Umlenkbügel? Interessant wäre vor allem die Länge. Danke.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2011)

Der ist mal geil, oder? Mal sehen was er kosten wird.


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Februar 2011)

Sieht aus wie'n Thomson mit anerem Logo.


----------



## kermit* (23. Februar 2011)

Wenn mir hierbei jemand helfen kann, wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Eike. (23. Februar 2011)

Hier gibt es eine ziemlich ausführliche Serviceanleitung für die Talas Seite. Weiter kommt man da soweit ich weis ohne Spezialwerkzeug eh nicht. Statt dem IFP Recharging Tool kann man auch eine normale Pumpe mit Nadelventil nehmen.
Wegen den Dichtungen frag doch mal bei Mr. Bike, die machen doch auch Service für Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (23. Februar 2011)

Danke Eike, aber groß Spezialwerkzeug werde ich mir nicht zulegen. Dafür will ich es einfach zu selten nutzen.
Zum Glück hab ich ja noch eine 36 Talas R im Keller liegen (die ursprünglich im Rad war). Die werd ich einbauen und die graue RC2 einschicken.

Das mit den Dichtungen war meine erste Hoffnung, das daher der Luftverlust kommt. Da diese Idee Humbug ist, lass ich Toxo einfach nen Service machen und nach der Talas-Einheit schaun...


----------



## matou (25. Februar 2011)

Mal etwas zum nachdenken...

http://www.zeit.de/datenschutz/malte-spitz-vorratsdaten


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Februar 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Mal etwas zum nachdenken...
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/datenschutz/malte-spitz-vorratsdaten



leider denken die wenigsten nach, und wirst damit bei 90% der Leute auf Granit stoßen, so meine persönliche Erfahrung.
Die übliche Dumme Argumente:

"Du hast Paranoia"
"was wollen die schon mit meine Daten anfangen"
"ich habe nichts zu verbergen"


----------



## Phil88 (26. Februar 2011)

man müsste das zeug nich unbedingt 6 monate lang oder noch länger speichern. ein oder zwei wochen sollten zu ermittlungs zwecken eigentlich reichen um die entsprechenden daten zu sichern. die kameras in den strassenbahnen z.b. werden auch nur 24h gespeichert. (nicht dass ich das befürworte, aber für den offiziellen zweck der vorratsspeicherung, der erhöhung der sicherheit bla bla, muss man das nicht so lange speichern...)

vor was hast du denn "angst" oder was sind deine bedenken dabei?

Ich finde...

"Du hast Paranoia"
"was wollen die schon mit meine Daten anfangen"
"ich habe nichts zu verbergen"
(sry, falsch zitiert...  )

...gar nich so "dumme" argumente wie du sagst. du wirst gefilt sobald du deine haustüre verlässt, deine telefongespräche egal ob festnetz oder mobil werden aufgezeichnet, dein sms verkehr wird gespeichert, dein internet egal ob zuhause oder mobil wird aufgezeichnet. egal wo du deine ec-karte oder kreditkarte zückst, es wird gespeichert wann du wo wieviel für was bezahlt hast...

wozu diese datenmenge? wer soll das durchschauen?
ich bin ja schon meinem eigenen nachbar sowas von egal, was will dann das unterbelichtete und überbezahlte volk in berlin damit anfangen? solange ich mich benehme und keinen mist baue interessiert die das doch gar nicht. 
und wenn sie meine daten verkaufen um gezielt werbung verteilen zu können, sollen sie es halt tun... ich hab nen spamfilter und nen kleber aufm briefkasten.

(auch hier: nicht dass ich das ganze befürworte, aber ich denke es gibt keinen grund sich da verfolgt zu fühlen oder so. paranoid sind nicht wir die durchleuchtet werden, sondern die, die uns durchleuchten lassen. vllt bist du auch ein paar jahre älter als ich und bist nicht so wie ich da quasi reingewachsen und fühlst dich deswegen unwohl dabei, aber mir ist das ehrlich gesagt relativ wurst.)


----------



## matou (17. März 2011)

Ich muss bei mir einen neuen Steuersatz einbauen bzw den Alten ausschlagen.
Ich beuge mich ungern den irrwitzigen Wartezeiten der Bikewerkstätten, daher...hat jemand von Euch zufällig das passende Werkzeug dazu?

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## hömma (17. März 2011)

Hi,

zum Ausslagen hab ich leider nichts parat. Aber das Einpressen habe ich die letzten beiden Male recht erfolgreich mit ner Gewindestange, 3 Muttern und ein paar Unterlegscheiben sehr einfach und präzise hinbekommen. Kostet nur ein paar Euro im Baumarkt und ist ziemlich narrensicher. Wenn man eh schonmal da ist, kann man auch gleich ein passendes Stück Rohr zum Ausschlagen suchen.

Mit der Methode konnte ich auch die sehr filigranen und anfälligen Industrielager vom Hinterbau meines alten G-Zero Rahmens wechseln.


----------



## matou (17. März 2011)

Danke, aber bei einem Steuersatz der das Bike wohl überleben wird, gehe ich nur mit richtigem Werkzeug ran. Die Gewindestangengeschichte ist einfach nicht so präzise, da die Schalen nicht wirklich parallel zu einander gehalten werden.


----------



## hömma (17. März 2011)

Stimmt, da man mit der Methode die Schalen eh einzeln einpresst, kann man nur den halbwegs parallelen Sitz zum jeweils gegenüberliegenden Ende des Steuerrohrs gewährleisten. Wenn das nicht sauber plangefräst ist, wird's nix. Wie bei ner HT-Kurbel sollte man spätestens dann Verdacht schöpfen, wenn der Gabelschaft nicht sauber durchflutscht. 

Aber dass der Steuersatz heutzutage den Rahmen überlebt, ist ja irgendwie schon ein wenig illusorisch bei den ständig wechselnden "Trends". Dieses Jahr sinds konische Steuerrohre, nächstes Jahr 1,5" und das Jahr drauf dann aus Gewichtsgründen wieder konisch, aber andersrum!


----------



## matou (17. März 2011)

Lass mal, auch mit sauber plan gefrästem Steuerrohr ist die Murksgefahr sehr groß. Der richtige Werkzeugkopf hält den Steuersatz schon von sich aus senkrecht zur Achse...was ein paar Unterlegscheiben nicht tun. Dafür ist mir der Steuersatz ehrlich gesagt zu teurer.


----------



## matou (19. März 2011)

Sodele. Nachdem mich fast alle Händler damit abgefertigt haben sie seien bis Anfang/Mitte April ausgebucht und diese 5 Minuten Geschichte auch nicht dazwischen schieben wollen/können....ist mir noch das Fahrad-Terminal eingefallen. Gestern angerufen vorhin 10:00 vorbeigegangen und 10 min später wieder den Laden mit eingepressten Steuersatz verlassen. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. März 2011)

Gibts eigentlich ein neues Bike oder nur einen neuen Steuersatz?


----------



## matou (19. März 2011)

Neue Gabel/Ersatzgabel. Beim Gabeltausch ist mir aufgefallen, dass das untere Lager total hinüber ist...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2011)

matou schrieb:


> ...



Ich hab Dir vor gefühlten 100 Jahren ne PN wegen der Saint geschickt. Bekomme ich darauf ne Reaktion?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Mai 2011)

Mein neues.


----------



## matou (2. Mai 2011)

Schick!
Zum trialen oder für den Junior!? 
Ich wünsch Ihm und Dir viel Spaß dabei. 

Hast du die Kurbelarme eigentlich noch kürzen lassen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Mai 2011)

Kurbelarme sind 150mm lang - wurde aber nicht von mir gekürzt. LR sind 24 Zoll. Is nich meins.


----------



## iTom (5. Mai 2011)

Mal was anderes:

Snowmobil vs. Mountain


----------



## Messerharry (21. Juni 2011)

Tach auch    
hier iss abba mal wieder überhaupt nix mehr los


----------



## matou (27. Juni 2011)

Kurze Frage.
Demnächst habe ich das erste Mal mit einem semi-Integrierten Steuersatz zu tun. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Lagerschalen vom Semi-integr. genauso eingepresst werden müssen wie bei normalen Ahead-Steuersätzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2011)

Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber erzähl mal warum.


----------



## matou (27. Juni 2011)

...das Covert geht in Rente.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2011)

... und?


----------



## matou (27. Juni 2011)

Kanadisches Alu. 

Da ich mir eh einen Tag zum Aufbau frei nehme, werd ichs auch dokumentieren...solange musst du noch warten.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juni 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Kurze Frage.
> Demnächst habe ich das erste Mal mit einem semi-Integrierten Steuersatz zu tun. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Lagerschalen vom Semi-integr. genauso eingepresst werden müssen wie bei normalen Ahead-Steuersätzen?



Ja ......


----------



## matou (27. Juni 2011)

Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (2. Juli 2011)

Sodele, die ersten Teile, die ich vom Covert nicht übernehmen kann, trudeln ein. 





Und laut Sendungsstatus, dürfte der Rahmen auch am Montag bei mir sein. 

Der einzige Wermutstropfen...seit Donnerstag Abend sieht mein Fuss so aus...diesmal der Linke. Die Probefahrt verschiebt sich also um ein paar Wochen, ebenso der für Ende Juli geplante Wallistrip. 
Naja, jetzt kann ich mir beim Bikeaufbau Zeit lassen.


----------



## iTom (2. Juli 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Sodele, die ersten Teile, die ich vom Covert nicht übernehmen kann, trudeln ein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Schiene habe ich auch War bei mir aber nicht vom Radfahren. Gute Besserung!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juli 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Fuss so aus



Was hast Du gemacht? 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## matou (3. Juli 2011)

Danke, danke!

Keine Ahnung was wirklich passiert ist. Bin eine Stufe runter. Als ich eigentlich schon unten war bin ich mit dem HR hängen geblieben und hab beim Stürzen den Fuss nicht raus bekommen...verdreht...Bänder durch.


----------



## matou (4. Juli 2011)

inkl Steuersatzschalen, Sattelklemme, ISCG-Adapter und Dämpfer sinds 3,5 kg. 
Ok, das Uncle Jimbo was noch zur Auswahl stand wäre etwas leichter geworden...das Hectik spricht mich aber wesentlich mehr an.
Schwerer wie mein Covert wirds aber auf keinen Fall. Ab Morgen wird dann aufgebaut.


----------



## kermit* (4. Juli 2011)

Schöner Rahmen! Bin gespannt aufs Endergebnis.
Hoffentlich musst du mit der Probefahrt nicht allzu lange warten...


----------



## DaBoom (5. Juli 2011)

sehr schöner Rahmen und gute Besserung


----------



## Nerd (5. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch, schönes Teil! 
Nehme an, du hast den Rahmen von Freeborn aus UK, oder?
Als ich vor ein paar Wochen den Preis gesehen hatte habe ich auch mal kurz gezuckt  
Größe L?


----------



## matou (5. Juli 2011)

Danke!
Ja, von Freeborn, ich bin '09 schon um das Avalanche Modell rumgeschlichen, jetzt konnte ich nicht mehr wiederstehen. 

Ja, Größe L


----------



## DaBoom (6. Juli 2011)

wo sind den die Bilder vom Aufbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (6. Juli 2011)

Nochmal kurz in stillem, hochachtungsvollem Gedenken. 





Und der aktuelle Stand vom Neuen.

Die Kettenführung muss noch etwas nachgearbeitet werden, das Hauptlager ist im Weg. 
Schaltzüge, Schaltung einstellen, Kette dran und alle übrigen Einstellungen & feintunen.


----------



## DaBoom (7. Juli 2011)




----------



## hömma (7. Juli 2011)

Sieht top aus! Bin bei Freeborn auch mal über die Devinci Rahmen gestolpert. Für "Handmade in Canada" sind das schon sensationelle Preise. Was zahlt man da eigentlich an VSK nach Deutschland? Die 15,-GBP beziehen sich ja vermutlich auf Inlandsversand, oder?


----------



## matou (7. Juli 2011)

Deutschland ist ebenfalls versandkostenfrei. 



> Free delivery to the UK and mainland Western Europe


----------



## hömma (7. Juli 2011)

Na dann ist der Preis umso geiler! Ich hab das zwar auch im Header gelesen, aber irgendwo im Kleingedruckten stand dann



> For website orders we offer free delivery on *some *items...
> 
> ...Delivery for frames is generally charged at £15 and complete bikes at £20...
> 
> ...For orders from outside of the UK mainland please contact us...



Man, zum Glück ist meine zweimonatige Zwangspause vorbei und ich kann mich wieder dem radeln widmen. Das ständige rumsurfen und abgrasen von Onlineshops ist nicht gut für die Geldbörse!


----------



## matou (7. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich hatte mich auch erst gewundert...für mich war letztendlich die Berechnung im Warenkorb entscheidend. 




iTom schrieb:


> Die Schiene habe ich auch War bei mir aber nicht vom Radfahren. Gute Besserung!


Nach 7 Tagen kann ich sagen, die Schiene ist Mist! Die Aircast die ich vor 3 Jahren am rechten Fuß hatte war wesentlich bequemer und hat genauso gut gestützt! Aber soll ja nicht zur Gewohnheit werden...


----------



## iTom (7. Juli 2011)

matou schrieb:


> ... Aber soll ja nicht zur Gewohnheit werden...



eben. Hast ja jetzt Zeit richtig mentales Training zu machen, damit Du dann nach der Genesung den Rahmen auf Herz und Nieren testen kannst


----------



## matou (8. Juli 2011)

Der Rahmen hält zumindest einiges aus... 
...ein Foto aus der Devinci IG:


----------



## amerryl (8. Juli 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hält zumindest einiges aus...
> ...ein Foto aus der Devinci IG:



Na ja, in der Luft siehts gut aus.
Gibts auch ein Bild von/ nach der Landung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (11. Juli 2011)

Naja, laut seinen Bildern fährt er öfters so etwas. Ich denke wenn man es kann und die Landung gut ist, ist die Belastung fürs Material nicht sooo groß.

-------------
Am Samstag hab ich das Hectik fast fertig aufgebaut. 
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen anderen Umwerfer. Ich hab natürlich nicht daran gedacht, den Alten mal anzuhalten um festzustellen, dass ich einen Downswing brauche.  
Wenn ich wieder in meine Radschuhe passe, werde ich noch den Sattel einstellen...ansonsten ist es nun einsatzbereit.


----------



## Messerharry (11. Juli 2011)

sehr schick     

willkommen in der gehobenen Federweg´s Klasse     
jetzt werden die ersten Kratzer wieder schmerzen


----------



## matou (15. Juli 2011)

Mal schauen was die 2,5 cm mehr am Heck tatsächlich ausmachen...


----------



## Messerharry (15. Juli 2011)

es wird sicherer, softer und nimmt die Angst vor großen Brocken, wenn dein SAG stimmt


----------



## Messerharry (6. August 2011)

wass´n los, alles geheim


----------



## kermit* (7. August 2011)

Messerharry schrieb:


> wass´n los, alles geheim



Nix geheim, nur Mistwetter.

Um dem vorhergesagtem Regen zu entgehen bin ich letzten Mittwoch um 05:30 in Wildbad ne Runde DH2 gefahren. Soll ich das nächste Mal Bescheid geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (7. August 2011)

kermit* schrieb:


> Nix geheim, nur Mistwetter.
> 
> Um dem vorhergesagtem Regen zu entgehen bin ich letzten Mittwoch um 05:30 in Wildbad ne Runde DH2 gefahren. Soll ich das nächste Mal Bescheid geben?




senile Bettflucht?


----------



## Messerharry (8. August 2011)

so früüüüüh bin ich noch ned am leben


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. August 2011)

Ist von euch schon mal einer den Minion F am HR gefahren? Hatte ihn mal drauf, aber dann nach nur einer Tour wieder nach vorne gemacht, also nicht wirklich viel damit erlebt.

Am VR fahre ich im Moment den Ardent und such fürs HR noch einen passenden Reifen.

Daheim rumliegen habe ich noch:

Specialized D2 Enduro 2,3 falt 1ply
Minion F 2,5 1ply
Minion R 2,5 1ply
Minion F 2,5 2ply
HighRoller 2,5 2ply
Highroller 2,35 1ply
FatAlbert 2,35 falt 1ply (Nachbau von Xtension)

Was neues kaufen will ich nicht. 

Vorschläge?


----------



## Eike. (30. August 2011)

Bei der Auswahl würde ich den ardent nach hinten tun und vorne je nach tour den 2.5er minion sp oder highroller dp.


----------



## matou (7. Dezember 2011)

Fasst ausser Acht gelassen!

Wie schauts denn dieses Jahr mit einem kleinen Weihnachtsumtrunk aus? Wieder Weihnachtsmarkt und danach etwas Essen/Trinken. (Ja, diesmal was richtiges  )

Ich mach mal konkrete Vorschläge: 14., 15., 20., 21. oder 22.12.

Wer hat Zeit und Lust?

Gruss René


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir geht's am besten Mittwochs, also 14. oder 21.


----------



## Eike. (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich arbeite eh ganz in der Nähe vom Marktplatz. Auf einen Glühwein bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## matou (11. Dezember 2011)

Hiho,
der 14. ist bei mir mittlerweile belegt, d.h. ich bin auch für den 21.12.
Mal schauen was die Anderen noch sagen...Conny, Uwe, Harry, ...?

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Dezember 2011)

Um wieviel Uhr? Ich würds auch versuchen, einzurichten - am 21.


----------



## matou (11. Dezember 2011)

Das wär doch mal wieder schön! Ich würde sagen...gegen 1900 Uhr am Marktplatz (vor der Stadtkirche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Dezember 2011)

Hat kommenden Mittwoch einer von euch was in Planung? Werde bis dahin wohl endlich wieder Radfahren können und wenn nichts schlimmeres passiert wird das Rad bis dahin auch nicht mehr kaputt gehen können. Aber gleich vorneweg, Pforzheim ist mir zu weit - ich wäre eher für PW.


----------



## kermit* (12. Dezember 2011)

21. passt. Bin dabei.

Für den PW wirds mir diese Woche nicht reichen, max. ne Runde im SchwaWa.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2011)

Schwawa wäre wo genau? 

Ich hab grad die Wetterprognose für Mittwoch angeschaut. Ergebnis =


----------



## Waldgeist (12. Dezember 2011)

Tausch bitte den Smilie aus, sonst gibts noch Hochwasser


----------



## Messerharry (20. Dezember 2011)

nehmt ihr euere weibchen mit auf´n weihnachtsmarkt und zum futtern?


----------



## matou (20. Dezember 2011)

nö, wird ein Männchen-Weihnachtsmarkt...


----------



## kermit* (20. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, bei mir klappts morgen nun leider doch nicht 

Wünsch euch allen schöne Weihnachten!
Auf dass wir nächstes Jahr die eine oder andere gemeinsame Runde fahren.


----------



## matou (21. Dezember 2011)

Schade!

Wie siehts denn bei allen Anderen aus? Eike, Stefan, Harry?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich bin eh in der Nähe und komme gerne, wahrscheinlich aber nicht zum essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (21. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, bin auch raus...bin die letzten Tage alles andere als fit.

Falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen...euch allen eine schöne Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!!


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Dezember 2011)

Kommt jetzt Jemand um 19:00 an die Stadtkirche?

Ansonsten muss ich daheim Bescheid sagen, dass ich doch zum Essen komm, weil ich sonst gar nix kriege.

_Tante Edith sagt: Bin jetzt AFK, bitte Bescheid per Telefon._


----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2011)

Stefan und ich treffen uns um 19 uhr vor dem Rathaus.


----------



## Messerharry (26. August 2012)

wenn der Stammtisch noch ne Weile rumtrödelt, könn mer uns gleich wieder zum Weihnachtsmarkt verabreden     

was macht eigentlich der Wookie???


----------



## wookie (27. August 2012)

Messerharry schrieb:


> was macht eigentlich der Wookie???



der heult rum weil er zu wenig zeit hat.  weihnachtsmart würde ich mir gleich in den kalender eintragen.


----------



## matou (3. September 2012)

Heeey Wookie! Schön was von Dir zu hören!

Stammtisch können wir gerne mal wieder machen, gerne auch vor Weihnachten. 

----------
Anderes Thema, weil ichs gerade gesehen habe - kleiner TV-Tip runde um die Alpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. September 2012)

Ich glaub, ich war 2009 aufm letzten Stammtisch.


----------



## Don Stefano (3. September 2012)

Wann und wo?


----------



## Messerharry (4. September 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wann und wo?



alsbald      nur wo weiß nicht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. September 2012)

Naja, ich denke KA ist wohl am zentralsten, oder?


----------



## matou (6. September 2012)

Ich mach mal ein paar konkrete Vorschläge...

Wann?
19., 20., 26. oder 27. September

Wo?
Nachdem das letzte Mal jemand beim Essen zu kurz kam , schlag ich mal das Badisch Brauhaus vor.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, wo es lecker essen gibt?


----------



## rossi-v (9. September 2012)

Hi
Wir brauchen vielleicht eine Location wo es ruhiger ist.
Sonst kann man das Wort des Anderen nicht verstehen.


Vogelbräu, Andreasbräu ...

Ciao


----------



## matou (24. September 2012)

Wer hat Bock drauf?

EOFT 2012...

Meine bevorzugten Termine wären 2. oder 3.12. - 20:00 Uhr.


----------



## Messerharry (28. September 2012)

.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2012)

Schaut euch das mal an:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRcQNjJkW1g"]Nordkette Singletrail 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


Der stellt sich schon sau blöd an, oder? Ich hab mir mal vorgenommen, da nächstes Frühjahr mal hinzufahren, wenns mir grad reinpasst.

Wenn ichs richtig deute - viel Zeit die Strecke beim Video anzuschauen hat man ja - dann ist der Trail ähnlich des BM, nur halt viel länger. Die heftigen Drops und Gaps kann man ja alle umfahren, so wie es ausschaut.


----------



## iTom (6. November 2012)

Der Fahrer scheint für die Strecke nicht so ganz geeignet zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (6. November 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schaut euch das mal an:
> Der stellt sich schon sau blöd an, oder? Ich hab mir mal vorgenommen, da nächstes Frühjahr mal hinzufahren, wenns mir grad reinpasst.



vergiss nicht, eine Helmkamera  mitzunehmen, wir wollen Dein Vergleichsvideo sehen


----------



## kermit* (6. November 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schaut euch das mal an:
> 
> Nordkette Singletrail 2012 - YouTube
> 
> ...



Ja, der Mensch tut sich sichtlich schwer...
Hmm, vielleicht sollte man den Trail auf dem Weg zum Gardasee mal mitnehmen 
René?


----------



## matou (6. November 2012)

kermit* schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht sollte man den Trail auf dem Weg zum Gardasee mal mitnehmen
> René?



Jupp, hatten wir dieses Mal ja schon überlegt...machen wir.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2012)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ja, der Mensch tut sich sichtlich schwer...
> Hmm, vielleicht sollte man den Trail auf dem Weg zum Gardasee mal mitnehmen
> René?



Ich glaube, jetzt ist es dafür zu spät - außer Du nimmst die Ski mit.

Wann plant Ihr denn den Gardasee-Trip? Ich will zwar nicht mitkommen (keine Angst ), aber vielleicht würde ich mich mit euch and er Nordkette treffen, wenn ichs rechtzeitig planen kann.


----------



## matou (6. November 2012)

...ich denk mal wieder Ende April.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2012)

Wenn Ihr nen Termin habt, gebt Bescheid. Ich schreibs mal daheim in den 2013er Forecast.


----------



## Don Stefano (19. November 2012)

Ich befürchte, ich hab ich beim ersten Mal noch bescheuerter angestellt. Bis da wo er das erste Mal lag, hab ich komplett geschoben und ich dann 2 Meter weiter hingelegt.


----------



## matou (19. November 2012)

Mhh, irgendwie wirkt es in dem Video oben sehr harmlos...alle anderen Videos der Nordkette sahen wesentlich heftiger aus...ich bin gespannt...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. November 2012)

Mir sah das Video irgendwie aus wie Besame Mucho in large. 

BTW: Hat von euch einer das Adapterstück von Marzocchi über, das man braucht, um den Air-Assist zu benutzen? Ich dachte, ich hätte meins von der All Mountain noch, aber ich finds nirgends in meinem Garagenchaos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (20. November 2012)

Ich hab meins von der Z1 natürlich noch, geb's aber aus sicher nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht ohne die Gabel ab.

_BTW: Habs beim Dirk seiner Aufbau IG schon gefragt, da kam aber nicht genug Feedback. Soll ich für die Saint an meinem Nomad hinten ne 180er oder 203er Scheibe dran machen?_


----------



## matou (20. November 2012)

Eine 180er Scheibe wird dir bei der Saint denk ich ausreichen. Der Charme einer 200er Scheibe läge darin, dass du nur eine Scheibengröße als Reserve brauchst. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst nimm die Große, die paar Gramm mehr sind auch nicht so tragisch.



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich wollt mir evtl. die Niteye B20 2xXM-L U2 holen. Die wär dann etwa doppelt so hell und kostet 122 inkl. Versand.



Die sieht schick aus und hört sich interessant aus! Gibts passend ein Verlängerungskabel?
Für die paar Nightrides werde ich aber erstmal bei Magicshine bleiben. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren wenn ich die Niteeye in Aktion sehe.


----------



## andi1969 (20. November 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> _BTW: Habs beim Dirk seiner Aufbau IG schon gefragt, da kam aber nicht genug Feedback. Soll ich für die Saint an meinem Nomad hinten ne 180er oder 203er Scheibe dran machen?_



*180 mm reicht hatte die Saint mal bei einem Bekannten getestet , das Teil hackt saumäsig zu  und an meiner Formula The One am Bike mit 203 hinten nur blockierendes Hinterrad.......*


----------



## kermit* (21. November 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich wollt mir evtl. die Niteye B20 2xXM-L U2 holen. Die wÃ¤r dann etwa doppelt so hell und kostet 122 â¬inkl. Versand.



Gibts fÃ¼r die Lampe eine Helmhalterung? Habe auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.


----------



## matou (21. November 2012)

Hab mir [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIdB3hj3Yyk"]Niteye B20 1200 Lumen Bike Light Review - YouTube[/nomedia] mal angeschaut.
Ich denke du bekommst das Teil an die Magicshine-Halterung.


----------



## Don Stefano (21. November 2012)

Sollte auf meine aktuelle Helmhalterung von Cateye passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (21. November 2012)

Wann hast du denn den Kauf geplant? Ich bin neugierig!


----------



## Don Stefano (21. November 2012)

Sollte vor dem nächsten Night Ride sein, oder?

Nee, mit der alten Lampe komm ich nicht mehr weit, der Akku macht nach 1-1,5 Stunden schlapp, auch wenn ich uphill spare was geht. Ich mach wahrscheinlich morgen noch mal ne Testfahrt und wenn's mich dann soo an:kotz: wie ich das vom letzten Jahr in Erinnerung hab, dann kommt die neue her. Die Bremse muss dann halt noch warten. Die Gustl funktioniert ja noch prima.


----------



## matou (21. November 2012)

Kenn ich...meine hat gestern ziemlich exakt für die BM-Abfahrt gereicht...d.h. ~35 min Laufzeit. 

Also mach mal!


----------



## iTom (21. November 2012)

Ihr kennt sicherlich auch noch diese hier:
http://dx.com/p/ha-iii-cree-ssc-p7-c-sxo-3-mode-900-lumen-led-headlamp-set-4-18650-included-29489

habe selbst eine. Bis jetzt funzt sich noch. Wenn Du 2x diese nimmst, hast du mehr Lumen und bist evtl. immernoch günstiger.

Eine am Helm und eine am Lenker finde ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## matou (21. November 2012)

Ach Tom, beim Chinabrenner waren wir doch schon. 
Den gibts mittlerweile sogar über Amazon.



matou schrieb:


> Schau Dir doch mal Diese an...dürfte der gleiche Chinabrenner sein, den wir auch haben.


----------



## Messerharry (21. November 2012)

.


----------



## Messerharry (23. November 2012)




----------



## Don Stefano (23. November 2012)

Meine Lampe hat gestern dauernd Wackelkontakt gehabt und einmal ist sie auf einer Holperstrecke nach vorne umgefallen und hat mir den Lenker sauber ausgeleuchtet, leider den Trail dafür nicht mehr. Es handelt sich um etwa die hier beschriebene Lösung, ist also etwa aus dem Jahr 2007. 

Ich hab jetzt keinen Bock mehr auf weitere Bastellösungen.


----------



## votecoli (27. November 2012)

Wer sich für nighteye interssiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598916

Es gibt Forumsrabatt!


----------



## votecoli (27. November 2012)

Und wer noch unentschlossen ist und Zeit hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=600098


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (27. November 2012)

Ja, danke. Das kenn ich schon.


----------



## Messerharry (2. Dezember 2012)

und, hast jetzt ne Lampe?


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja, hab mir den MJ808 Ã¼ber meinpaket bestellt. Da kostet sie zwar 40â¬, es gibt aber bei Newsletteranmeldung eine 5â¬ Gutschein.


----------



## kermit* (10. Dezember 2012)

Wie geil:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vZnWxqwFOs"]Freeride Mountain Biking in BC - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Dezember 2012)

Wann machen wir dieses Jahr eigtl. Weihanchtsfeier respektive Glühwein trinken auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## matou (12. Dezember 2012)

Sollten wir mal relativ schnell beschließen. 
Nächsten Mittwoch, 19.12.?


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Dezember 2012)

passt


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Dezember 2012)

Was für eine irrsinnige Resonanz!

Will denn keiner am Mittwoch Glühwein mit uns trinken?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich will schon - kann aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (15. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, ich kann leider auch nicht.


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Dezember 2012)

Geht's an nem anderen Tag?

Das war ja nur ein Vorschlag von René.


----------



## matou (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann Mo, Di, Mi, Fr...


----------



## kermit* (16. Dezember 2012)

Dienstag würde bei mir passen.


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Dezember 2012)

bei mir auch


----------



## matou (16. Dezember 2012)

Dann wären wir ja schon zu dritt.

Machen wir mal eine Uhrzeit fest...ab wann könnt ihr? 18:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (16. Dezember 2012)

supi, ich könnte auch früher, so 17:00 oder 17:30. Der Glühwein schmeckt im Hellen nicht, aber da ist es ja schon dunkel. Ich denke, wenn Conny den weiten Weg auf sich nimmt, sollten wir es von Ihm abhängig machen.


----------



## kermit* (16. Dezember 2012)

1700 passt. Nach dem Glühwein noch was Futtern gehn?


----------



## matou (16. Dezember 2012)

1700 passt bei mir auch.
Futtern? Ja! Bei dem Wetter machts auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt eh nicht ewig Spaß. Jemand eine Idee in Marktnähe? Besitos, Multikulti, Marktlücke, Wohnzimmer?


----------



## kermit* (17. Dezember 2012)

MultiKulti find ich nicht so lecker, lieber was anderes. Welches von den anderen ist mir egal, kenne die nicht.


----------



## matou (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich bevorzuge von denen die Marktlücke...im Besitos sind wir das letzte Mal gewesen...dort gabs zu kleine Portionen.


----------



## matou (18. Dezember 2012)

Sodele,
ich würde sagen wir treffen - uns wie immer - auf der Treppe der Stadtkirche....und dann schauen wir mal weiter.


----------



## matou (25. Februar 2013)

Conny und ich sind gestern rund um die Teufelsmühle mit der Kamera unterwegs gewesen...

...um hoffentlich den letzten Schnee auf Bildern festzuhalten.

Eines seiner Bilder wurde in die Wahl zum Foto des Tages aufgenommen...wenns Euch gefällt klickt im Album auf "gefällt mir". 






P.S. Aber nein, man kann dort aktuell nicht wirklich radeln...nur dort wo Wanderer den Schnee einigermaßen runtergetreten haben.


----------



## matou (26. Februar 2013)

Merci!


----------



## Messerharry (27. März 2013)

gibt´s eigentlich die 7 Hügel noch?


----------



## matou (27. März 2013)

Jupp, die dürften aber gerade im Schlamm untergehen.
Und wirklich prickelnd sind die nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (27. März 2013)

bin dort in den 90ern mit´m Moped rumgerollt


----------



## matou (27. März 2013)

...naja, das stell ich mir lustiger vor als mit dem Bike.


----------



## matou (30. April 2013)

Hiho,
wir haben nun ein paar Fotos zum letzten Gardasee-Trip hochgeladen.
Viel Spaß!



matou schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte tapfer sein!
> 
> Diese Woche am Gardasee...~25°C Lufttemperatur und feinste Trails.
> Heute in Karlsruhe...~7°C und Dauerregen.
> ...





klot schrieb:


> OK, dann geb ich meinen Senf auch dazu ... kleiner Anfang
> 
> 
> 
> ...





klot schrieb:


> schotti65 hatte ich noch nicht "entwickelt"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





matou schrieb:


> Hab Dich auch nochmal beim Spielen erwischt.


----------



## speedygonzales (30. April 2013)

coole Bilder..
und sowas fährst Du mit der DSLR im Rucksack runter? oha.. das könnte ein teurere Urlaub werden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2013)

Wie ist es denn nach dem Situation vom ersten Bild von Bimotion weitergegangen?

So wie sie da steht auf dem Bild findest sie doch keine Einfahrt in die Treppe mehr - oder doch?

Geile Bilder - meinen Neid habt Ihr.


----------



## matou (30. April 2013)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> coole Bilder..
> und sowas fährst Du mit der DSLR im Rucksack runter? oha.. das könnte ein teurere Urlaub werden



Meine DSLR ist schon 8 Jahre alt und hat in der Zeit mehrere Stürze überlebt und Claude fährt ausgezeichnet bei ihm ist die Gefahr nicht so groß...das passt schon. 




DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn nach dem Situation vom ersten Bild von Bimotion weitergegangen?
> 
> So wie sie da steht auf dem Bild findest sie doch keine Einfahrt in die Treppe mehr - oder doch?



Das hat schon geklappt. Sie hat ja noch jede Menge Zeit zum einzulenken und umzusetzen. 
Btw...ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen der(die) so ruhig kontrolliert und dadurch sehr präzise solche Passagen fährt. Chapeau!


----------



## iTom (30. April 2013)

Perfektes Wetter gibt perfekte Bilder.


----------



## matou (1. Mai 2013)

Danke! 
...nicht ganz perfektes Wetter ist auch ganz interessant! Am Mo sind wir im Regen angekommen und daher erstmal einkaufen gegangen...danach im Nieselregen zur St. Barbara Kapelle aufgestiegen und abgefahren...tolle Atmosphäre! Alles in Nebel gepackt, ab und zu konnte man einen Blick auf Riva erhaschen, es wirkte alles so ruhig und idyllisch... 


Btw...mein letztes Foto ist in die Auswahl zum FdT gekommen...ich würde mich über ein paar Likes freuen wenns gefällt.


----------



## matou (2. Mai 2013)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> Btw...mein letztes Foto ist in die Auswahl zum FdT gekommen...ich würde mich über ein paar Likes freuen wenns gefällt. ...



Knapp wars. 
Danke für alle Votes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (8. Mai 2013)

Sodele,
ich freu mich so...unser Bericht inkl weiteren Fotos vom Lago ist nun auch fertig & online. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## iTom (9. Mai 2013)

matou schrieb:


> Sodele,
> ich freu mich so...unser Bericht inkl weiteren Fotos vom Lago ist nun auch fertig & online.
> 
> Viel Spaß!



Schöner Bericht. Bekommt man richtig Hunger auf Gardasee. Wie war denn die Bodenprobe? Hoffentlich nicht zu heftig.


----------



## matou (9. Mai 2013)

iTom schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht. Bekommt man richtig Hunger auf Gardasee. Wie war denn die Bodenprobe? Hoffentlich nicht zu heftig.



Danke! 
War/ist ne Rippenprellung. Ich sitz aber schonwieder auf dem Rad, von daher....


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2013)

Geile Bilder. Aber warum steht der Bericht in der Rubrik Vorarlberg?


----------



## matou (9. Mai 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Geile Bilder. ...



Merci! 
Foto sind von klot, Conny und mir...
...klots Fotos erkennt man ganz leicht an der brillianten, technischen Quali...Vollformat + Festbrennweite...porno! 



Eike. schrieb:


> ...Aber warum steht der Bericht in der Rubrik Vorarlberg?


Versehen, habs ihm aber schon gesagt...


----------

